# Chateau des Singes



## aphonopelma1313 (Oct 16, 2013)

A lot of pics from the staircase, I'm sorry... But it was the nicest one, I've ever seen:

1



Stair I... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



Stair II... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



Stair III... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



Stair IV... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Stair V... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6



Stair VI... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7



Beauty... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8



Mural... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

9



Broken... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

10



Soot... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

11



Fireplace... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

12



Rotten... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

13



Chateau... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

14



Stable... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 17, 2013)

Your right that is a cracking staircase in an amazing building.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice one, great to see your take on it - the most beautiful I've ever seen it looking! 
I don't even want to hazard a guess of how many photos there are on my hard drive of that staircase! 
Fantastic stuff as usual, been waiting for you to do this on! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 17, 2013)

Awesome shots there... Truly awesome!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 17, 2013)

Stunning shots! What a beautiful place. Great report


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 18, 2013)

*Not seen this one pop up for a while!! LOVELY!!! *


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh yes, that's lovely. Mais, ou est les singes?


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thx to all for the nice comments...


----------



## Quattre (Oct 22, 2013)

The light is beautiful...


----------



## yorkshirecockney (Oct 22, 2013)

Gorgeous house with amazing features, excellent pics thanks for posting?


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 23, 2013)

this is unreal


----------

